

Ask HN: Converting Subscribers to Users? - oglo

Hi guys,<p>I beta launched my service a while ago and got around a 100 guys to sign up. Some of those guys have started using the service when I sent them the welcome email while the rest of them have never even logged in.<p>So I have two questions:<p>1. Any ideas as to how should engage those guys who never logged in? 
2. Them subscribing to the service implies that they are interested in it so why wouldnt they use the service?<p>Thanks.
======
johnmurch
I am not sure what ur service covers, but I would focus on the following:

1\. Personally write or use something like
[http://www1.toutapp.com/](http://www1.toutapp.com/) to reach out to the
subscribers and see if you can get a 5 min phone call or something. Worst
case, send them a survey and provide $5 starbucks card as an incentive. 2\.
Write content (tips/tricks) email each week and send out

For some people (including myself) I want to play with new tools. For others,
it might be a pricing/feature/who knows - which is why you should talk to them

~~~
oglo
My service is about iOS Games. Its a discovery service.

onion2k mentioned the 'playing with new stuff' part as well. But, I guess
you're right, unless I dont somehow communicate with them, I'd never know.

And for communication, your link looks great. Right now, I am using Signals by
Hubspot to keep track of emails and user behaviour. It does almost the same
thing as well. Will try the tips part as well. Thanks!

------
onion2k
To answer point 2: Some people like _seeing_ new things. Just because they
want to see it _doesn't_ imply that they want to use it.

